# KERR 65TH ANNIVERSARY BLOB! AND JAR



## LeannaMurphy (May 1, 2013)

I JUST LISTED ON EBAY A ONE OF A KIND KERR ANNIVERSARY JAR BLOB AND A MATCHING COBALT STREAKED JAR.


----------



## epackage (May 2, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-KERR-ONE-OF-A-KIND-BLOB-65th-ANNIVERSARY-COBALT-STREAKED-QUART-MASON-JAR-/271199980245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f24c74ad5


----------

